# What have you ridden?



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm curious, after reading the "hate" string I thought... gee... how many of these people have actually ridden the breeds they choose to "hate"...

Let's see if I can remember I've ridden...

Tennessee Walker
Paso Fino
Appaloosa
POA
Chincoteque Pony
Morgan
Quarter Horse
Arab
Dutch Warmblood
Ponies
Standardbred
Thouroghbred
Andulasian
Rheinland pfalz (Not sure if i put that right)
Clydesdale
Draft cross
Mule
halflinger

I geuss that's it?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

This is SO easy for me.  

Quarter horse.




I sat ona Belgain once but I was like 5 so that doesn't count. :roll:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I've ridden a lot of horses that i'm not sure of the breed. They were ponies though, well and some horses But i'll do the ones of the breeds i know

Appendix qh
quarter horse
saddlebred (didn't gait though)
standardbred
appaloosa
arabian
welsh cross
draft cross
thoroughbred


that's all of the breeds i could remember. I'd most likely be better giving you the names of the horses i've ridden rather than breeds 
:lol:

Thunder,Fudge,Winnie,Cocoa,Peanut,Dusty,Patches,Cesar,Maggie,Bill,
Sundance,Flapjack,Purdy,Joker,Snowy,Spirit,Johnny,Saba,Shorty,Seeker
Floyd,Sundae,Dandy,Sass,Champ,Gem,Onyx,Stone

I feel there are more, but i just can't remember.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't think I could do that... let's see...
smokey, bashara, ghusto,chico, fooks, arauck, max, hanz
harley, occo, ringo.. reno, cricket jackson beaux hawk limerick
shelton cowboy breezy levi bristol gizmo style dusty spuds flash superstar pistol black blue red riley beauty ginny ida ditto tad
shelly, willy, hopie, fury, baby, ninja, bonnie, lyric, reggie, zip

Gosh, I can't do it... there are too many!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I have ridden...

Appaloosa
Arabian
Quarter horse
TN Walker
saddlebred
Spotted saddle horse
shetlans
Welsh poony
donkey & Mule LOL
Paint
POA
Thorughbred

and I think that is it


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Mm..I think this is all.

Appaloosa
Arab
Quarter horse
Ten Walker
Thoroughbred
Draft cross
Friesian
Paint
Hanoverian
Dutch Warmblood
Welsh (my first pony!)
Percheron
Saddlebred
Mustang
Mule
Donkey
Shetland (whoops, forgot that little brat...probably on purpose)


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I could never remember all the names! :shock: I never really thought of it until now but I have only ever ridden quarter horses.

I forgot!!!! LOL :lol: I rode a Mule once!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Warmbloods
Hanovarian
Thoroughbreds
Draft Crosses
Sport Horse
Paint
Quarter Horse
Ponies (welsh and various others)
Merens/Ariegeois
Standardbred
Selle Francais
Arabs
Morgan cross


----------



## catatapult (Jan 22, 2008)

i've only ridden...
Arabian
Morgan cross
Tenesse Walker (walk-trot only when i was 10 or so)
Appaloosa
Quarter horse
Shetland
Morgan
Appendix quarter horse (not ure of the difference between appendix and pure)
....thats it lol.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

yes, catatapult... "only" :roll: 

:lol: 

Icelandic horse, and thats my list ! :?


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Here is my list
Belgian (and a Belgian x)
Percheron
Welsh (and a Welsh x)
Tennessee Walking Horse
Appaloosa
Hanoverian
Dutch Warmblood
Arabian (arab x)
Thoroughbred (tb x)
Quarter horse (qh x)
Appaloosa
Paint (paint x)
Canadian Warmblood
American Cream draft
Bashkir curly x
Chincoteague pony
Clydesdale
mustang

Tons of others I didn't know the breeds of.

Add:
POA
Quarter pony
Shetland pony


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

farmpony84 said:


> I don't think I could do that... let's see...
> smokey, bashara, ghusto,chico, fooks, arauck, max, hanz
> harley, occo, ringo.. reno, cricket jackson beaux hawk limerick
> shelton cowboy breezy levi bristol gizmo style dusty spuds flash superstar pistol black blue red riley beauty ginny ida ditto tad
> ...


I'll try

Muffin, Sherwin, Teddy, Kodak, Gameboy, King, Prince, Mercedes, Graffiti, Versace, Angel, Spanky, Lucky, Sparky, Lucy (x3), Ziggy, Walker, Prince (x2), Ben, Castaway, Gilligan, Tic tac, Brie, Nani, Squirt, Herbi, Casino, Eagle, Belle, Bella, Bacardi (x2), Par, Rikki, Roo, Irish, Red, Elmo, Joey, Bear, Apollo, Ghost, Pepsi, Amish, Breezy, Emmie, Ariel, Sooner, Doc, Lea, Princess, Skittles, Howard, Domino, Ross, Princeton, Roxy, Butch, Strawberry, Dottie (x2), Spike, Rojo, Chipper, Skylar, Little Miss, Ladybug, Lady, Jazz, Gem, That's all I can remember, but I know there are more.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

*What breeds we have ridden?*

I have ridden:

*Tennessee Walkers
*Quarter Horses
*Bashkir Curlies
*Paint Horses
*Appaloosas
*Rocky Mountains
*Arabians
*Shetland Ponies
*Welsh Ponies
*Belgians
*Thoughbred cross
*Morgans
*Paso Finos
*Percherons

I dont hate any paticular breed; they are all unique for their own reasons and they have their downfalls, just like every person. No breed is perfect.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I've ridden:

-TB's
-QH's
-qh crosses
-Arabian
-Icelandic Pony.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I've ridden
Rocky/Kentucky's 
QH
TB
QH cross
Peruvian Paso
Some skinny little mexican horse in Mexico
Shetland when I was a kid
Thats it


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh.. Yeah... That grumpy little shetland my grandpa bought for us... I forgot him too! :lol:


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Oh.. Yeah... That grumpy little shetland my grandpa bought for us... I forgot him too! :lol:


Sounds like we had the same pony :roll: 
Did yours like to run your leg on the electric fence too?


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Welsh Pony
American Saddlebred
Quarter Horse
Percheron
Thoroughbred 
Hanoverian
Donkey
Arabian


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

What have I ridden?

- an elephant D)

- Arabian
- Quarter Horse
- Thoroughbred
- QH/Appy cross
- Paint/TB cross
- Tenessee Walker
- Paint
- Morgan
- Appaloosa
- Canadian Sport Horse
- Warmblood
- Standardbred
- Welsh pony

Here's some names:

Jubilee, Tessa, Dakota, TNT, Buddy, Kali, Harry, Haley, Abby, Breeze, Roxy, Heist, Dolce, Toni, Nala, Stitch, Pepper, Trigger, Shotgun, Maggie, Sugar, Stormy, Jazz, Echo, Kaloua, Morgan, Mae, Drake, Red, Danina, Apache, Smokey, Missy ... that's all I can think for now ...


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Paint
Quarter Horse
Thoroughbred
Tennessee Walker
Arabian
Appaloosa
Standardbred

And several mixed breeds 8)


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

Australian stock horse
thoroughbred
australian riding pony
QH
Arabian
egyptian arabian
anglo arab
miniture
other mixed ponies and horses

thats all i can think of for now


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

mell said:


> Arabian
> egyptian arabian
> anglo arab


Let's just save paper and say "Arabian"....LOL J/K with you :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

oh i forgot morgan :lol:


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Hmm...


Quarter Ponies
Welsh Ponies
Shetland Ponies
Haflingers
Hannovarians
Holsteiners
Selle Francais
Various Warmbloods (Dutch, Swedish, Hungarian, etc)
QH
TB
Appendix
POAs
Appys
Arabs
Clyde/TB
Belgian
Russian trotter
Lusitano
Camargue
several combos....



...and a st bernard


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Sara said:


> Dumas'_Grrrl said:
> 
> 
> > Oh.. Yeah... That grumpy little shetland my grandpa bought for us... I forgot him too! :lol:
> ...


Nope! 8) He would never have done that...He prefered to rub us off on the wooden fence! :shock: LOL


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

i hate when riding a horse that loes to ride the fence :evil: :evil:


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

irisheyes12 said:


> mell said:
> 
> 
> > Arabian
> ...


lol yeah, oh well


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

stretching my memory a bit with names but ill try 
*
Welsh X Arab* - Major. My first horse 
*Standardbreds* - Emery, Cougar, Princess, Boily Boy, Angie, Miss Rein, Tiger, Sam, Snap, Fidget, Walter, Noodle, Banjo, William & Junior
*Shetland* - Lolly, Bandit, Nugget & Sophie
*Anglo Arab* - Pilot, Prince, Dixie & Emery II
*Thoroughbreds* - Doc, Taco, Gypsy, Henry, Spider, JD, Possum, Jack, Harley, Gilly, Stretch, Coco, Dimples, Chokito, Misty, Sire, Rambo, Jefferson, Bully, Dusky & Chaos
*Arabs* - Dusky, Nick, Samson, Ayhab, Nizzari & Leila
*ASH* - Milo & Jim
*Warmbloods* - Another Stretch, Jarred, Milko, Rasputan, Niles & Willow
*Clydesdale* - Emma & Cindy
*Quarter Horses* - Buck, Newton, Belle, George, Spot & Roger
*Quarter Horse X Thoroughbred* - Mister & Sisko
*Haflinger* - Peaches
*Appaloosa* - Nigel
*Cleveland Bays* - Nikki & Gypsy
*Paint* - Dancer 

i think thats it  i have a feeling ive forgotten someone but i just cant think of who it is


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

wow, let's see if I can remember


welsh
welsh/qh
twh/saddlebred
standardbred
appy
paint
qh
POA
twh
saddlebred
percheron
paso fino
arab
quarab
morgan
pony mule
mule
shetland
tb
missouri fox trotter
mini


i prolly forgot a bunch too


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

Shetland pony
Quarter Horses(favorite)
Paints
Thoroughbreds
Arabians
Quarabs
Peruvian Paso
Stanardbred
Missouri Fox Trotters
Pintos
Appaloosa
Other ponies and ones that im forgetting
And...driven minies


----------



## AllyKatSki1 (Apr 2, 2008)

Lets see here i dont know if i will remeber all but we'll try it

Arabian (Not registered but def. arab)
Qh
Append. Qh
Throughbred
TWH
Welsh pony
Connermare
Paint
bunch of Mix breeds
Burkshire curly
Sport horse


Thats all i can think of right now


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Let's see...

Thoroughbreds (of course!!) - Brickens, Mogely, Ruby
Trakehners - Zeuss
Warmbloods - Obie, Io
Quarter Horses - Lily, Charlie, Shaa, Fred
Appaloosas - Can't remember the name
Morgans - King, Remmie
Welsh Pony - Skeeter
Paints - Junior
Standardbred - Domi
Appendix Quarter Horses - Chandler

And I've ridden a bunch of horses at Springhill Camp over the years probably, around 20 different horses, and I can't remember even one name.


----------



## Cassilynne (Mar 24, 2008)

I have only ever ridden Quarter Horses and Morgans . Definitely when I get my horse though it's either going to be a Draft, Draft X, or a TB. 


I am not one for short horses or ponies...


ETA: I've also ridden a few of my aunts horses which I am not sure what breeds they were.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

hmmmm lets see

paints
possibly a paint cross
thoroughbreds
a pony


i think thats it. haha ive ridden alot of paints and thoroughbreds.


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

Lets see.
POAs
Quarter Horses
Appaloosas
Paints
Appendix QHs
Arabs
Thoroughbreds
Welsh Ponies
Paso Finos
Andallusians
Half Arabs
Palominos
Buckskins
National Show Horses
Tennesse Walkers
Hanovarians
Draft Horses
Dutch Warmbloods
Trakheners
More Warmbloods
Shetland Ponies


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Not much...

Saddlebred
Quarterhorse
Sstndardbred/Quarterhorse/Arabian
Arabian
Quarab
Racking Horse
Tennessee Walker
Appendix Quarterhorse
a Mutt of a Horse (I swear he was like, twenty different breeds put into one...)
Racking Horse x Quarter Horse


----------



## Juno21 (Jun 17, 2008)

Tennessee Walker Named pride
Thoroughbred Named Dusty
Thoroughbred Named Coco
Appendix Quarter horse Named Sydney (First horse I owned)
Shetland/POA Named Jack
Dutch Warmblood Named Loe (the biggest horse I ever sat on and rode)
Paint Named Kissy
Quarter Horse named Dimond
Morgan Named Joy
Morgan/Quarter horse Name Lady
Appaloosas/saddlebred Named Champ
Appaloosas/Thoroughbred Named JW
Stanardbred Named Ginger
I don't know what breed but my aunt's horse Atlas


I think thats it but I know There 1 or two more


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

hmm...i'll throw my list into the ring..

Thoroughbred- Greta, River, Savvy, Copper 
Paint- Raider, Mariah
Danish Warmblood- Lefty
Oldenburg-Sailor, Oliver, Dex
Hanoverian- Tucker
QH- Dee, Red, 
Morgan- Sonny, Dobbs
Arabian- Zocalo


----------



## julestar (Jun 9, 2008)

I have ridden so many horses including my own pony that I have no clue about the breed... but the breeds that I know for certain I have ridden and remember :/ include

Throughbred
Welsh Pony-not sure which section
Arabian
Quater Horse
Appaloosa
Iberian Sport Horse
Andalusian
Percheron
Australian Stock Horse
Clydesdale or Shire(maybe both)
Anglo Arabian


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Arab
Morgan
QH
Paint
TB
Hanovarian
Shetland
Welsh
Fjord Cross
Standard Breed
Morab
Quarab
Appy
Perchron/Paint
Pintoaloosa (one of the coolest horses)

And many other horses that I have no idea what breeds they were. I worked for a horsetrader for a summer and rode over 200 horses that summer.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Cassilynne said:


> I have only ever ridden Quarter Horses and Morgans . Definitely when I get my horse though it's either going to be a Draft, Draft X, or a tb.
> 
> 
> I am not one for short horses or ponies...
> ...



Good for you, they are great horses. Don't settle for anything else. 8)


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'd loveee to ride a big draft, hehe they are so cute!


----------



## fordchic2011 (Nov 22, 2007)

i have rode 
Quarter horse
Tenn. Walker 
Paso Fino 
Haflinger 
Belgian 
Percheron
Mule 
App. 
POA 
mustang 
Bronk horse
Mini
Shetland 
Welsh pony
Arabian 
Morgan 
Paint
Standard bred 
Throughbred 
Quarter Morgan 
A cow (LOL) 
Duns, Buckskins, grullas, many more but just don't remember all of them


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Let's see if I can remember....

Paint
Quarter Horse
Warmbloods (Oldenburgs, Holstien, Hanoverians, etc.)
Morgans (Morgan x's)
Arabians (Arab x's)
Haflingers
POA's
Shire
Fjord Crosses 
Thoroughbreds
Appendixs
Quarab 
Appy (I think!)
TWH
NSH
And a ton of little cross-bred ponies and horses.

But I feel like I've ridden more...


----------



## Megan (Jun 26, 2008)

Hmm.

Thoroughbred
Appy
Quarter Horse
Paint
Arabian
Shetland
Appendix
Morgan

That's about it, ha.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Quarterhorses
Walking Horses
Racking Horses
Spotted Saddle Horses
Thoroughbreds
Saddlebreds
Arabs
Half-Arabs
Trakehners
Hanoverians
Oldenburgs
Appys
Paints
Morgans
a Percheron
a Belgian
and Ponies


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

has anyone ever ridden a zebra???? that would be interesting.


----------



## IcelandicHorses4Life (Jul 1, 2008)

I have only ridden Icelandic horses cause i live in Iceland and there are only Icelandic's in Iceland  

Icelandic horses are realy great horses too and im getting one next year


----------



## RebelsRose (Jul 15, 2007)

Lets see I've ridden...

*Appalossa's named, Dynomite, Suds, Bullet && Million
*one Paso fino that had some weird name
*Quarter Horse's named, George,Brandie, Smokey, Sugar, Star, Lover, 1TwoStep, Tanner, Nelly, Bella, Smarties, Babe and Bandit.
*2 Clydesdale's named Toby && Sue
*1 Florida Cracker Horse Named Cookie
*2 Standerbred's I dont remember their names
*2 Mustang's named Thunder && Roxy
*ALOT of crosses
*Arabian's named Ghost, Tonto, Sugar && As stallion at a farm I went to named something It had Psyche bloodlines....
*Paint's named Lightning, Max, Sunny && Trigg
*Tennesse Walking Horse's named SweetPea && Promise
*Throughbred's named Sonny, Bubba, and Irish(something)
*One Morgan named Morgan LOL
*Welsh Ponies named piglet, and pooh && MaeMae
*Shetland Pony named snickers
*Appendix named Red
* One Shire named Tiny


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

IcelandicHorses4Life said:


> I have only ridden Icelandic horses cause i live in Iceland and there are only Icelandic's in Iceland
> 
> Icelandic horses are realy great horses too and im getting one next year


hifive for only riding icelandics


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Quarter Horse.
Paint.
Paint/Arab/Haflinger.
Thoroughbred.
Mini.
Arab.
Percheron.
Icelandic.
and crossbred ponies


----------



## IcelandicHorses4Life (Jul 1, 2008)

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> IcelandicHorses4Life said:
> 
> 
> > I have only ridden Icelandic horses cause i live in Iceland and there are only Icelandic's in Iceland
> ...


yeah high five ! :lol: but ill ride Througtbred and saddlebred and Arabians next year ! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

IcelandicHorses4Life said:


> Sissimut-icehestar said:
> 
> 
> > IcelandicHorses4Life said:
> ...


cool  im most likely going on to america for a riding holiday next summer ! but man is it expensive, espacially becuse i wouldn´t be able to use my own shoes, pants, helmet and so forth :/


----------



## masha (Jun 29, 2008)

Trakehner
Hannoveraner
Holstein
Thoroughbred
Hungarian warmblood
Croatian warmblood
Gidran
Exmoor
Haflinger
Shagy
Arab
Anglo-Arab
Oldenbur
KWPN
Rheinländer
Bosnian pony
Shetland
Lippizian

 Trakehner is the best for me..


----------



## threestargirl (Jul 5, 2008)

Umm...
Appaloosa - Sam
Arabian - Forget The Name lol
Paint - Rooster
Spanish Arabian - Apollo
TB - Bonneville
Percheron - Daytona
StandardbredxArabian - Fastlane
Morgan - Noodle
QHx - Ben
Welsh Pony - Pearl
Welsh Pony - Fox
TB - Willow
QH - Daffy Duck
Paint - Auto
Welsh Pony - Tabby
QH - Brassy
QH - Ciero (KI-RO)
:lol:


----------



## Curious George (Jul 7, 2008)

Ive ridden..
Appy
qh
tb
selle francais
arab
Morgan
shetland pony
haha i havent ridden very different breeds, they all seem to be the same.


----------



## KaylaJoAndBessTheBeast (Aug 16, 2009)

Hmm Let Me Think...

Arab
Appy
TB
Standardbred
Tennessee Walker
Mule
Donkey
Belgian 
Clyde
Percheron
Shetland
Morgan
Fresian
QH
Paint
Welsh Pony
Halflinger

I think that's it.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I am literally dying to ride a larger variety of breeds! I have only ridden a few.
2 Quarter Horses
Arabian (trail ride)
Morgan
Appendix
Hannoverian
Thoroughbred (trail ride)
Shire (trail ride)
Mule (not a horse but whatever)
Dutch Warmblood*
Swedish Warmblood*

*=Horse I own/ have owned


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

quarter horse
thoroughbred
shetland pony (I think..)
rocky mountain horse
appy
tennessee walker

not much variety..so many quarter horses around here xD


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Okay let's see.

Quarter Horse (I own one )
Thoroughbred
Paint
Arabian
Gotland Russ (pony)
"Grade Pony"
Paso Fino
Norwegian Fjord
Appaloosa
Percheron Cross
Dutch WB
Hanoverian
Trakehner
Morgan
Welsh Pony
Mule
Shetland 

Wow. I've ridden a lot more breeds than I thought when I started typing this ****.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh this will be hard... I'll probably have to add later!

lots I dont' know what they were...

Appy
Paint
Mule
Icelandic
Arabian
Friesian
Fell
Arabian Pony
Quarab
QH
Clydesdale
Percheron cross
Miniature (I sat on a large one for a few seconds)
Welsh Cob/Haflinger
Saddlebred
TB
Tennessee Walker
Paso Fino
Rocky Mountain
Mustang

I THINK that's it...



And I've driven:
Mini
Fell
Haflinger
Mule
NSH
POA


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

TB
Standardbred
Arab
QH
QH/TB x
Stationbred (mixed breeds)
Clydesdale
clydie x
Knabstrup x
Australian stock horse
Suffolk Punch X
Evil pony
Hackney
Irish draft

I think that is about it, feel like I am missing something but can't think what it is. Oh well.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Friesian! that is the other one!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Mine's a pretty boring list 

Thoroughbred
Hannoverian
Aussie stock horse
Welsh A, B, C
Shetland
Appy
QH
Friesian
Andalusian
Riding Pony
Arab
Holstein

I think that's about it


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm not sure I can remember all of them... Almost all our horses have been qh's.. but here are some others that I've ridden;

TB
POA
Arabian
Paint
Saddlebred
Miniature .. lol!
Belgian Mule
POA Mule
QH Mule


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Thoroughbreds
Quarterhorses
Pony mixes (if those two were of a specific breed, I have no idea lol)
A Fjord
Appies
Paint
And an Arabian and a Dutch warmblood.


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

Hmm. I've ridden a few types. 

Paint
Appendix QH
TB
Appaloosa 
Dutch Warmblood
Percheron
Arab
Saddlebred X
Haflinger
QH
Shetland
Welsh X
Morgan
Quarab
Mustang
Tennessee Walker
I currently own a Belgian Warmblood, but he's only 5mos, so obviously I haven't ridden one yet.

Oddly enough, I've owned more TB's and TB crosses than any other breed, even though, as a breed, they're definitely not my favorite. I guess I just don't want to write off an entire category of horses as a lost cause


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Arab
Quarter Horse
Several grade horses & ponies
American Cream
Clydesdale
Thoroughbred
Paint
Belgian
Shetland
Percheron/TB cross

There are probably some that I forgot.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Mule
Quarter Horse
Fjord
Thoroughbred
Percheron
Paint Pony
Walker
Paso Fino
Lots of Mutts
Arab
Ha ha, not near as much as most of ya'll.


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

QH's and QH X's
Arabs and Arab X's
Welsh Ponies and Welsh X's
Dutch Warmblood
Hanoverian
Thoroughbreds (sooo many tbs')
POA
Appy
Paint's
TWH
Saddlebreds
Trakehner
Oldenburg


----------



## Aoi Miku (Sep 27, 2009)

- Welara
- Welsh Pony
- Gypsy Vanner
- Thoroughbred
- Selle Francias
- Haflinger
- Westphalian
- KWPN
- Trekkener(sp?)
- Connemara(sp?)
- Standardbred x
- New Forest
- Shetland x
- Shire

And a butt load of cross's.
Really want to ride a Paint or QH someday ¬¬


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

Let's see....

-Tenessee Walking Horse
-Spotted Saddle Horse
-Gaited Pony
-Welsh pony
-Shetland pony
-Thoroughbred
-Apaloosa
-Quarter horse
-Missouri Fox Trotter
-Racking Horse
-Belgian
-Saddlebred
-Arabian
-Mule
-grade trotting horses/ponies

I pretty much like any breed of horse, I base what I don't like on each particular horse.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Hmmm...lets see 

Quarter Horses
Arabs
Thoroughbreds
Mustangs
Morgans
Shetland
POA
Percheron cross
Belgian
Appaloosa
Paint
Arab cross
Paso Fino
Tenn. Walker
QH cross
Welsh

I "think" thats all...


----------



## Pony~Princess (Aug 22, 2007)

Lets See....

I just went through a list of breeds online and wrote down the breeds I had rode!

Andalusian (cross)
Appaloosa
Arabian
Bashkir Curly
Belgian
Caspian
Dutch Warmblood
Donkey
Friesian
Hackney
Haflinger
Hanoverian
Irish Draught (cross)
Lipizzaner (Cross)
Missouri Fox Trotting Horse
Mule
Morgan
Mustang
National Show Horse
Norwegian Fjord
Oldenburg
Paint
Paso Fino
Percheron
Peruvian Paso
Pony of the Americas
Quarter horse
Quarter Pony
Racking Horse
Rocky Mountain Horse
Saddlebred
Shetland Pony
Standardbred
Tennessee Walking Horse
Thoroughbred
Trakehner
Welsh Pony 

And I couldnt do names or I would clog the hole forum!


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I forgot mustang...rode one at a camp I went to


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

- Tennessee Walking Horse
- Saddlebred/ Paso Fino/ TWH Mix
- Welsh Pony
- Mutt
- QH
- Paint
- Spotted Saddle Horse
- National Spotted Saddle Horse
- POA
- Shetland (When I was like.. 6?)
- Racking Horse
- Haflinger
- Maybe Appy? Can't remember...
- Generic PONY (probably a QH mix)
- Tennessee Walking Pony
- Arabian

A few I can't remember.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Arabian-Sugar, April and Bambo
Anglo Arab- Ricky
Bashkir Curly- Wyoming, Briana, Stella and Tommy
Pintos-Rain, Handsome and Cassy
Paints-Rocky, Cowboy, Lady, Ghost and Whimper
Quarters- Strider, Zero, Zan, Razz, Allie, Charlie, Shadow, Ebony, Jadie, Simon, Sorri and Blue
Appaloosas- Fin, Poncho, Beretta and Datch
Walkers- Paige, Paintin, Blu and Marshall
Paso Finos-Sultan, Brooke, Scarlet, Violet Donte, Romeo and Dex
Thoroughbreds- Ben, Falcon and Selen
Standardbreds- Cece, Hope and Madam
Mustangs- Spook
Morgan- Rookie
Racking Pony- Rusty
Percheron- Pete and Chip
Belgain- Big Ben
Minis- Little Guy, Marshmallow and Pixie
Walkaloosa- Cochese
Unknown- Sir, Apples and Trebble

Countless Trail Horses and some I don't remember.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

hmmmm let me see.. man i really have to rack my brain to name all of these.... uhhh lets seeeee

standardbred :lol:

phew, that was tough!!!

oh yeah, and i sat on a clyde. when i was like 14... lol first horse i was ever on actually!


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hmm, I have ridden.....

Tenn. Walker
An Appy
A QH
A Paso Fino
2 TB's (I own one)

not a lot, lol but I stick with what I like!


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

And a freisan x qh.


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Let's see now.

Halflinger
Quater Horse
Thoroughbred
Arab
Pony of America
Belgian x Quater Horse
Thoroughbred x Quater Horse
Welsh x Morgan
Appalossa x Quater Horse

I think that's it. lol


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh man! I dont think I can remember them all.

Appaloosa
QH
Paint
Halflinger
Arab
TWH
Walkaloosa
Saddlebred 
Morgan
Mustang
TB
Rocky Mountain
POA
Quarab
Paso
Ponies
AppyxAndulasian
( I feel like I am forgetting some)
And lots of grade or unknown


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

Appaloosa
QH
TB 
Shetland Pony
Bashkir Curly
Welsh Pony
Arabian

Many mixes of the ones listed, and mixes with other breeds as well.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Saddlebred
quarter horse
quarter pony
morgan
shetland
thoroughbred
standardbred
appaloosa
warmblood
belgian
clydesdale
hackney pony
friesian
fell
welsh
arab
paint
POA
miniature
chincoteague pony
shire
annnnd... I think something else. not sure. o.o


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

oh! and a tennessee walking horse ^^


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

QH
TB
Clydie
Perch
Paint
STB
SH
Appy
shetty
welsh
rp
arab
saddle bred
friesian
tb x perch
shire
qh x paint


----------



## CrookedHalo (Nov 17, 2009)

I've ridden:

Arabian
Appaloosa
Shetland pony
Quarter Horse
Draft cross
Paint
Appendix
Tennessee Walker
Rocky Mountain Horse


----------



## shadow250 (Nov 13, 2009)

I really don't hate any breed I think they all have a purpose. I just have less favorites.
I have rode Arabian, Quarter, Racking but mostly TWH.


----------



## Ravenmoon (Aug 5, 2008)

Morgan
Quarter Horse
Appendix Quarter Horse
Tennessee Walker
Thoroughbred
Paint
Appaloosa
Arabian


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

QH
TB
TWH
Peruvian Paso
Arab
Clyde
Shire
Percheron
Mule
Paint
Appy

There's probably more, I just can't think of any at the moment.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

canadien
appy
qh
appendix
welsh-belgian 
appy-belgian
paint
paint cross
morgan
grade pony
percharon
percharon-canadien
percharon-arab
thoroughbred
arab
arab cross
Canadian warmblood
Canadian sport-horse
standardbred
donkey

and a llama lol


----------

